# FR: the best story you've read me in a long time



## dmcc

Hi all

Trying to translate the above phrase (That was the best story you've read me in a long time), my attempt was:

_Cela était la meilleure histoire que tu me lis depuis longtemps ! _

I had also thought about saying:

_Ca fait longtemps que tu ne m'as pas lu une si bonne histoire!
_
Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## crocodile

Hi,

C'est la meilleure histoire que *tu m'as lu* depuis longtemps. Your 2nd translation is ok


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour, 

Si j'ai bien compris, l'histoire a été lu donc la deuxième forme serait plutot :

"Cela faisait longtemps que tu ne m'avais pas lu une si bonne histoire."

Et pour la première je dirais : (je ne suis pas sure)

"C'était la meilleure histoire que tu m'aies lu depuis longtemps."


----------



## MlleChat

Je dirais  : 

"C'est la meilleure histoire que tu m'aies lue depuis longtemps"


----------



## dmcc

Thanks guys, I think I will go with MlleChat on this, one question though, why is the auxiliary avoir in the subjunctive in this case?  Just curious.


----------



## MlleChat

Le subjontif s'utilise après les formes "être + adjectif+ que" (ici :  c'est la meilleure ... que) qui expriment la subjectivité (un avis)...  

C'est un peu compliqué ...


----------



## dmcc

merci beaucoup a tous!


----------



## geostan

I would say:

C'est la meilleure histoire que tu me lises depuis longtemps.


----------



## janpol

dmcc : pourquoi "avoir" avec le subjonctif ? Il n'est pas employé seulement avec le subjonctif
D'accord avec "C'est la meilleure histoire que tu m'aies lue depuis bien longtemps", pas d'accord avec "lises"...


----------



## Fred_C

geostan said:


> I would say:
> 
> C'est la meilleure histoire que tu me lises depuis longtemps.


Non, ce n'est pas possible.
Il fautle  passé du subjonctif. Absolument.
"Que tu m'aies lu".


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> Non, ce n'est pas possible.
> Il faut le  passé du subjonctif. Absolument.
> "Que tu m'aies lu".



Alors, c'est la première fois que je vois un exemple d'un passé employé avec _depuis_ dans une phrase affirmative. Ce sera sans doute l'influence de l'expression principale "C'est la meilleure histoire que," ainsi que le fait que l'action est complètement terminée.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Alors, c'est la première fois que je vois un exemple d'un passé employé avec _depuis_ dans une phrase affirmative.


C'est qu'ici, _depuis_ ne modifie ni le verbe de la subordonnée, ni le verbe principal, mais l'adjectif _meilleure_.


----------



## dmcc

ah ok moi je me demandais la meme chose, merci!


----------



## geostan

CapnPrep said:


> C'est qu'ici, _depuis_ ne modifie ni le verbe de la subordonnée, ni le verbe principal, mais l'adjectif _meilleure_.



Désolé, mais cette observation ne veut rien dire pour moi. 

La seule explication valable pour moi serait le fait que l'expression avec _depuis_
ajoute une restriction applicable au reste de la phrase, non seulement à la subordonnée. Cela expliquerait que l'on puisse dire par exemple:
_
C'est la première fois que je vais au boulot depuis le mois dernier_.  à côté de
_C'est la meilleure histoire qu'il a lue depuis le mois dernier._


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:
			
		

> C'est qu'ici, _depuis_ ne modifie ni le verbe de la subordonnée, ni le verbe principal, mais l'adjectif _meilleure_.





geostan said:


> Désolé, mais cette observation ne veut rien dire pour moi.



Cela signifie que "depuis longtemps" est un complément du superlatif relatif "la meilleure", et pas un complément circonstanciel de temps.
C'est la meilleure histoire du monde, 
C'est la meilleure histoire de la journée, 
C'est la meilleure histoire du siècle
C'est la meilleure histoire depuis longtemps.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour à tous, quel capharnaüm !
Les meilleures traductions sont évidemment celles de MlleChat :
_C'est la meilleure histoire que tu m'aies lue depuis longtemps_.
et de Petite-Belette !


----------



## Citizensquish87

One of your posts helped me with the last translation as well! \m/


----------

